# Price rises again tomorrow !



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Electricity up 1,5% on average. Natural gas up 5,69% & butano up 5,70% to 14,80€ inc. iva.  Good job the fuel is coming down !

http://noticias.es.msn.com/msn/20-minutos/noticia.aspx?cp-documentid=158442056


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Electricity up 1,5% on average. Natural gas up 5,69% & butano up 5,70% to 14,80€ inc. iva.  Good job the fuel is coming down !
> 
> La luz subirá un 1,5% y el gas un 5,69% a partir de este viernes - *20 minutos - MSN Noticias


Strewth! 

The essentials go up (and up) & tobacco goes down ...... 'tis a strange world we live in.



Doggy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> Strewth!
> 
> The essentials go up (and up) & tobacco goes down ...... 'tis a strange world we live in.


Yes, very strange - the tobacco companies lowered the price of cigarettes to compensate for the government tax increases. Anyone would think they didn't want people to give up!!! 

Looking at ways to save money, we've just changed our bank to one with no charges and a better interest rate on savings. Delighted to stick two fingers up at Lloyds International, especially given that they are about to sack 15,000 people ...


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

So how much is 200 lambert and butler silver now?


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't know about lambert and butler silver but 200 Mayfair is 35 euro


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, very strange - the tobacco companies lowered the price of cigarettes to compensate for the government tax increases. Anyone would think they didn't want people to give up!!!


People will give up using electricity instead!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

But it isn't as bad as the latest Scottish Power hike of 19% for gas. As for me, this winter, to keep warm, I'm taking up smoking and the family will huddle round the end of my ciggy, as I suck on it, for their warmth....


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

thrax said:


> But it isn't as bad as the latest Scottish Power hike of 19% for gas. As for me, this winter, to keep warm, I'm taking up smoking and the family will huddle round the end of my ciggy, as I suck on it, for their warmth....


:spit:
Or if you really are broke, and cant even afford the ****, everyone can do as your signature suggests.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Went to Gibraltar this morning for biannual teabag run, and petrol is dearer there than in Spain; 1.20 pounds a litre compared to €1.26 on our side of the border. Is this a first? 

Is it because in Spain the garages have to reduce their prices straight away when the price of oil comes down? I know that applies for bottled gas.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Went to Gibraltar this morning for biannual teabag run, and petrol is dearer there than in Spain; 1.20 pounds a litre compared to €1.26 on our side of the border. Is this a first?
> 
> Is it because in Spain the garages have to reduce their prices straight away when the price of oil comes down? I know that applies for bottled gas.


No , the garages are e-mailed 1st thing every morning with price adjustments ! Even when they've had no new deliveries you sometimes see the price go up or down.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> :spit:
> Or if you really are broke, and cant even afford the ****, everyone can do as your signature suggests.


Yes Thrax, possibly time for a new one ... :spit:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes Thrax, possibly time for a new one ... :spit:


damn and botheration I really liked that one. OK thinking hat on, watch this space...ç


----------

